

Technology should be used to create social mobility – not to spy on citizens - CapitalistCartr
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/mar/10/nsa-gchq-technology-create-social-mobility-spy-on-citizens

======
PaulHoule
The gist of the Reagan revolution is that it is cheaper to buy off 1% of the
population than it is to buy off 99%.

